# IPV- A Posh Pico?



## Timwis (9/9/21)

Spotted this photo of a new IPV device which is on the way but not yet ready for production, being a Pico fan I am liking the look of this (a lot)!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ryan69 (9/9/21)

There's no innovation lately copy this copy that come on guys we need something different

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (9/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> There's no innovation lately copy this copy that come on guys we need something different


YiHi ESS Driver auto feed devices and the new AC current F0 mode and refresh features from Innokin with the Sensis and Coolfire Z80, innovation is still happening if you look for it but it's bound to of slowed down, after all only so many ways of heating a wire coil to vaporise e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (30/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

